# اشعة x-ray



## اسمر وجذاب (14 فبراير 2010)

في عام 1895 اكتشف عالم ألماني اسمه ويليام رونتجن Wilhelm Roentgen اشعة أكس بينما كان يجرى تجربة تسليط شعاع الكتروني على أنبوبة تأين غازي gas discharge tube. لاحظ العالم رونتجن أن الشاشة الفوسفورية في المختبر بدأت تتوهج عند اصطدام شعاع الالكترونات عليها. هذه النتيجية في حد ذاتها لم تكن مدهشه حيث كان من المعلوم أن تتوهج الشاشة الفوسفورية بفعل الشعاع الالكتروني ولكن رونتجن احاط الانبوبة المفرغة بالواح سوداء سميكة لتتمكن من حجب الاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي المنبعث من الأنبوبة المفرغة، كما وضع رونتجن عدة اجسام بين الانبوبة والشاشة الفوسفورية وكانت النتيجة ان الشاشة الفوسفورية لازالات تتوهج. وحتى يتأكد من ان هناك اشعة جديدة هي التي اخترقت تلك الاجسام ووصلت للشاشة الفوسفورية قام رونتجن بتجربة اضافية وهي بأنه وضع يده امام الانبوبة المفرغة وشاهد على الشاشة الفوسفورية صورة لعظام يده، لاحظ هنا ان رونتجن اكتشف اشعة جديدة هي اشعة اكس وفي نفس الوقت اكتشف احد اهم تطبيقاتها.​​
رونتجن اكتشف اعظم واهم انجاز طبي في تاريخ البشرية وهو التشخيص باستخدام اشعة اكس التي تسمح للاطباء بتشخيص الكسور في العظام بدون اجراء عملية جراحية كما تستخدم اشعة اكس للكشف على الاجسام الغريبة في جسم الانسان وتطور التشخيص باشعة اكس لتمكن الاطباء من تسوير الاوعية الدموية والاعضاء البيولوجية في جسم الانسان. 
في هذه المقالة سوف نقوم بتفسير الفكرة الفيزيائية لانتاج اشعة اكس وشرح تركيب الجهاز.​ما هي أشعة أكس​
أشعة اكس في الأساس مثل الاشعة المرئية حيث انها جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي ولكن اشعة اكس تحمل طاقة أكبر من طاقة الاشعة المرئية بكثير. ولشرح ذلك دعنا نجري مقارنة بين الأشعة الرئية وأشعة اكس، يمكن التمييز بين هذين النوعين من الاشعة من حيث طاقة الفوتون أو الطول الموجي أو التردد وكل تلك الكميات ترتبط مع بعضعها البعض من خلال المعادلات التالية:​طاقة الفوتون = ثابت بلانك x التردد E = hv​التردد = سرعة الضوء / الطول الموجي v = C/L​تمتاز أشعة اكس بان طاقة فوتوناتها اكير من طاقة فوتونات الاشعة المرئية وهذا يعني أن ترددها كبير وطولها الموجي قصير.​​الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي: تزداد طافة الفوتونات من اليسار لليمين.​
تستطيع العين البشرية الرؤية من خلال الأة المرئية لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى حدد لنا هذا الجزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي نستطيع الرؤية والتمتع بحاسية الابصار من خلاله وبالتالي تعتبر اشعة اكس اشعة غير مرئية بالنسبة لنا مثلها مثل اشعة الراديو والاشعة تحت الحمراء والاشعة فوق البنفسدية ولكن الفرق بين كل تلك الأشعة هي خواصها من ناحية طاقة الفوتون والتردد والطول الموجي لها. 

السؤال الأن كيف أن الذرة التي تنتج الأشعة المرئية هي نفسها التي تنتج أشعة أكس؟ 
كلأ من الأشعة المرئية واشعة اكس تنتج من الانتقال الاكتروني بين مستويات الطاقة في الذرة. تشغل الالكترونات مستويات طاقة أو مدارات مختلفة حول النواة في الذرة وعندما ينتقل الكترون من مستوى طاقة عالى إلى مستوى طاقة منخفض ينطلق فوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة بين المستويين. تعتمد طاقة الفوتون المنبعث على الفرق بين مستويات الطاقة في الذرة فيمكن ان تكون طاقة الفوتون الناتج في مدى الاشعة المرئية فينتج ضوء مرئي ويمكن ان تكون طاقة الفوتون المنبعث في المدى الغير المرئي فينتج اشعة غير مرئية، اذا نستنتج أن ما يحدد طاقة الفوتون الناتج أو المنبعث من الذرة هو الانتقال الالكتروني بين مستويات الطاقة. 
عندما يصطدم الفوتون المنبعث بذرة أخرى فإن تلك الذرة تمتص طاقة الفوتون من خلال احد الكتروناتها لينتقل الالكترون من مستوى طاقة منخفض إلى مستوى طاقة اعلى لانه امتص طاقة اضافية. وشرط امتصاص الإلكترون طاقة الفوتون ان تكون طاقة الفوتون تساوي فرق مستويات الطاقة التي سينتقل لها الإلكترون (هذا شرط يعود إلى طبيعة الذرة بنية الذرة كما خلقها الله سبحانه وتعالى) واذا اختل هذا الشرط فلن يحدث امتصاص الفوتون من قبل الذرة.​​

الذرات التي تكون اجسامنا تتعامل مع الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية (نقصد كل الاشعة المرئية والاشعة الغير مرئية) بنفس الآلية السابقة، فأشعة الراديو التي تحيط بنا لا تمتلك الطاقة الكافية لتنقل الكترونات الذرات من مستوى طاقة إلى مستوى طاقة اعلى لذلك فهذه الاشعة تعبر اجسامنا دون امتصاص لفوتوناتها. أما اشعة أكس ففوتوناتها ذات طاقة عالية تمكنها من ان تعبر كل الاشياء في طريقها ولكن بطريقة مختلفة عن اشعة الراديو حيث تستطيع اشعة اكس ان تمنح الكترونات الذرات الطاقة الكافية مما قد تسبب تلك الطاقة من تحرير الالكترونات من الذرة تماما كما يحدث في ذرات العناصر الخفيفة (عددها الذري قليل) حيث يستغل جزء من طاقة فوتون اشعة اكس من تحرير الالكترون من الذرة والجزء المتبقي يكسب الالكترون طاقة حركة ليغادر الذرة. ولكن في ذرات العناصر الثقيلة (لها عدد ذري كبير) فإنها تمتص طاقة اشعة اكس لوجود مستويات طاقة تتوافق مع طاقة فوتون اشعة اكس. 
نستنتج مما سبق ان العناصر الخفيفة ذات ذرات صغيرة لا تمتص اشعة اكس وان العناصر الثقيلة ذات الذرات الكبيرة تمتص اشعة اكس. 
الخلايا المكونة للجلد في اجسامنا تتكون من ذرات صغيرة وبالتالي لا تمتص اشعة اكس بينما ذرات الكالسيوم المكونة للعظام هي ذرات كبيرة وتمتص فوتونات اشعة اكس. 
. 

​استخدامات اخرى لاشعة اكس​

لاشعة اكس استخدامات جمة وفي مجالات عديدة فكما أن لاشعة اكس دور كبير في تطور علم الطب فقد لعبت هذه الاشعة دور كبير في مجال ميكانيكا الكم وعلم البلورات وعلم الفلك وفي مجال التطبيقات الصناعية تساخدم اشعة اكس كماسحات للكشف عن العيوب في المنتجات الصناعية وتعتبر اشعة اكس احد اهم المعدات المستخدمة في المطارات للكشف عن الاجسام المشبوهة.​​جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس​يشكل الالكترود قلب جهاز انتاج اشعة اكس والذي يتكون من كاثود وأنود داخل انبوبة زجاجية مفرغة من الهواء. يتكون الكاثود من فتيلة تسخين مثل الموجودة في المصباح الكهربي، عندما يمر التاير الكهربي خلال الفتيلة ترتفع درجة حرارتها تدريجياً إلى ان تصل درجة الحرارة التي تمكن إلكترونات الفتيلة من الانبعاث من سطحها. الأنود عبارة عن قرص من التنجستين مشحون بشحنة موجبة تعمل على جذب الالكترونات المحررة من الكاثود.​​
يطبق فرق الجهد عالي بين الكاثود والأنود يساعد على تعجيل الإلكترونات لتنطلق بقوة في اتحاه الأنود. عندما تصطدم الالكترونات بذرات مادة الانود (التنجستين) فإن هذه الإلكترونات تعمل على الاصطدام بالكترونات ذرات التنجستين في المدارات الداخلية القريبة من نواة الذرة والتي تكون طاقتها كبيرة. يقوم الكترون في مدار أعلى بسد الفراغ الذي حدث مما يحدث انطلاق لفوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة بين المستويين. ولأن الفرق في مستويي الطاقة كبير فإن الفوتون الناتج يكون فوتون اشعة أكس.​​تصطدم الإلكترونات الحرة بذرة التنجستين، تحرر إلكترونات في مدارات داخلية.. تنتقل الكترونات من مدارات أعلى لتملىء الفراغ الناتج وينطلق فوتون يحمل فرق الطاقة.​


يمكن ان نحصل على فوتونات أشعة أكس بطريقة أخرى وهي بدون ان تصطدم الإلكترونات الحرة بالذرة، وذلك عن كما في الحالة التالية: عندما تقترب إلكترونات حرة معجلة بالقرب من نواة الأنود فإنها تنجذب لها بفعل قوة كولوم الكهربية، لأن النواة موجبة الشحنة والإلكترونات سالبة فتنحرف الإلكترونات عن مسارها مما يؤدي إلى تغيير في طاقة حركتها وتنطلق فوتونات اشعة اكس تحمل فرق الطاقة قبل الانحراف بجوار النواة وبعده. يعرف هذه الطريقة بظاهرة الفرملة breaking action وبالالمانية تسمى بظاهرة بيرمشتراهلينج Bremsstrahlung هي الاسم العلمي لظاهرة انتاج اشعة اكس اي فرملة الالكترونات عند مرورها بجوار انوية العناصر الثقيلة التي تشكل مادة الأنود.​​الإلكترونات الحرة تنجذب إلى نواة ذرات التنجستين، وكلما اقتربت تلك اللكترونات المعجلة من النواة فإنها تنحرف عن مسارها مما ينتج تغيير في طاقتها فتنطلق فوتونات أشعة أكس.​


الخلاصة: 
نستنتج مما سبق ان الذرة هي المسؤولة عن انتاج اشعة اكس ولكن يختلف الأمر عنه في حالة الأشعة المرئية حيث إنه يتم إثارة إلكترونات المدارات الداخلية للعنصر المنتج لاشعة اكس بينما في الأشعة المرئية يتم اثارة الكترونات المدارات الخارجية.​​انبوبة انتاج اشعة اكس​
ملاحظة: 
إن التصادم الحادث بين الإلكترونات المعجلة ومادة الأنود لتوليد اشعة أكس تعمل على توليد الكثير من الحرارة. لذلك يستخدم موتور ليعمل على لف قرص الأنود لنضمن تعرض مناطق مختلفة من مادة الأنود لشعاع الإلكترونات في كل مرة، مما يحميه من الإنصهار بفعل الاصطدام المستمر والحرارة الناتجة. 
تستخدم حواجز من الرصاص لمنع اشعة اكس من الخروج والانبعاث في كافة الاتجاهات. ويتم تحديد منفذ اشعة اكس عبر نافذة تفتح في الحواجز وقبل خروجها تمر عبر عدة مرشحات قبل ان تسقط على جسم المريض المراد تصويره. 
تثبت كاميرا لتسجيل فوتونات اشعة اكس التي عبرت خلال جسم المريض وتستخدم تلك الكاميرات افلام خاصة حساسة لاشعة اكس تستخدم نفس التكنولجيا المستخدمة في الأفلام العادية المستخدمة في التصوير بالكاميرات العادية الحساسة للضوء المرئي. 
يتم الاحتفاظ بالصورة في صورة نيجاتيف ويتم فحص الصورة تحت ضوء أبيض فتظهر المناطق التي امتصت اشعة اكس مثل العظام والمواد الصلبة تظهر في الصورة بيضاء بينما المناطق التي لم تمتص اشعة اكس مثل الجلد والعضلات والأوعية الدموية تظهر في الصورة معتمة.​مادة التباين Contrast Media​والتصوير الفلورسكوبي​
في صورة اشعة اكس لجسم المريض لا يظهر اية أثار للأوعية الدموية أو للأعضاء العضوية مثل الكبد او المعدة أو الأمعاء، ولإظهار اية من تلك الأعضاء في صورة اشعة اكس بغرض تشخيص مرض ما فإن أخصائي اشعة امس يحقن جسم المريض بمادة تباين contrast media مثل مادة الباريم barium. 
تتكون مادة التباين هذه من سائل يمتص اشعة اكس بكفاءة اعلى من الانسجة المحيطة به فعند حقن المريض بالباريم السائل في الوريد تصبح الأوعية الدموية قادرة على امتصاص اشعة اكس مما ينتج عنه صورة للاوعية الدموية على فيلم اشعة اكس. ويسمى التصوير بحقن المريض بمادة التباين بالفلوروسكوبي fluoroscopy. 
يعتبر الفلوروسكوبي من التقنيات التي تستخدم اشعة اكس لتصوير تدفق مادة التباين خلال الجسم عبر فترات زمنية محددة فيتم حقن المريض بمادة التباين ومن ثم يتم تعريض المريض لجرعات من اشعة اكس على فترات زمنية متقطعة لرصد تدفق المادة وانسيابها خلال جسم المريض الصورة على شاشة فوسفورية تظهر مراحل انسياب مادة التباين خلال الجسم والطبيب يقرر الصورة التي يريد التقاطها عند فترات زمنية محددة للتشخيص فيما بعد.​​هل اشعة اكس ضارة لنا؟​بالرغم من الفوائد الجمة التي وفرتها اشعة اكس في مساعدة الطبيب على تشخيص المريض واكتشاف كسور العظام دون الحاجة الى عمليات جراحية إلا أن اشعة اكس من الممكن ان تكون ضارة. 
ففي اول استخدام اشعة اكس تعرض المريض والطبيب لجرعة زيادة من اشعة اكس التي سببت اعراض مرضية مثل التي تسببها العناصر المشعة على الجلد. والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى ان اشعة اكس هي في حد ذاتها اشعة متأينة ionization radiation. فعندما يصطدم الضوء العادي بالذرة فلا يحدث تاغيير يذكر على الذرة ولكن في حالة اشعة اكس تصطدم بالذرة فإنها تعمل على تحرير الكترونات الذرة وتحولها إلى أيون موجب وتقوم الالكترونات المتحررة بتحويل المذيد من الذرات المجاورة إلى ايونات بالتصادم معها. 
الايونات اجسام مشحونه كهربياً وليست متعادلة مثل الذرات مما يسبب تفاعلات كيميائية غير طبيعية داخل الخلايا الحية ومن الممكن ايضا أن يحدث خلل في سلاسل حمض الـ DNA. حدوث خلل في الـ DNA قد يسبب موت لتلك الخلية مما يسبب الكثير من الأمراض الغير متوقعة أو ان تتحول الخلية الحية اذا لم تمت إلى خلايا سراطانية تنتشر في جسم الانسان لا سمح الله. 
أي انه بالرغم من فوائد اشعة اكس فإن التعرض الأكثر من اللازم للاشعة له من الأثار التي لايحمد عقباها. 
وبالرغم من كل ذلك تبى اجهزة اشعة اكس الاجهزة الاكثر امنا بين الخيارات المطروحة امام الطبيب لاستخدامها وان جهاز اشعة اكس لا غنى عنه في المستشفيات ويعتبر من اهم انجازات التقنية العلمية عبر العصور.​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (15 فبراير 2010)




----------



## dreamer boy (4 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## احمد الخولي. (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم عندى جهاز اشعة توشيبا موديل 1990 والمنول تبعو ضاع ومحتاج اعملة كلبريشن


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
والله موضوع رائع


----------



## sadeqalmahapa (11 يونيو 2012)

شكرا مشكور


----------



## khaled252 (28 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## fadeesho (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------

